# Staff Sgt. James R. Patton 3/75



## 275ANGER! (Apr 21, 2010)

Rest in Peace brother
RLTW


> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, April 20, 2010)—An Army Ranger died April 18 while conducting combat operations in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom with Company B, 3d Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment.
> 
> Staff Sgt. James R. Patton was conducting a combat operation in northern Iraq when the UH-60 Black Hawk helicopter in which he was riding crashed.
> 
> ...



http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/April/100421-01.html


----------



## metalmom (Apr 21, 2010)

So sad.
 Rest easy!! Condolences to loved ones!!


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP and condolences to family, comrades and friends.


----------



## rlowery60 (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Muppet (Apr 21, 2010)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 21, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 22, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 22, 2010)

Rest easy Ranger....


----------



## dknob (Apr 22, 2010)

Rest in peace brother! GD! When i knew SSG Patton he was just a kid! RLTW Warrior!


----------



## Rapid (Apr 22, 2010)

RIP, Ranger.


----------



## AWP (Apr 22, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Apr 22, 2010)

Rest easy Brother.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Apr 22, 2010)

RIP Ranger Buddy!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 22, 2010)

Rest Well, Ranger.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 22, 2010)

RIP Ranger, and salute.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 22, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Dirty Harry 375 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rest easy. I''m sure the boys will take care of your family.


----------



## tova (Apr 23, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## AssadUSMC (Apr 23, 2010)

RIP warrior.  Your death was not in vain.


----------



## Dame (Apr 23, 2010)

"Rest easy, sleep well my brother.  
Know the line has held, your job is done. 
Rest easy, sleep well . . . "


----------

